# Noobie! just a few questions



## adidassx28 (Nov 14, 2002)

i am seriuosly looking into buying a 240. i love them. i also am interested in doing the silvia conversion kit, cuz they look hot. do you know of any places that well a kit? also, lookin for the best (or damn near close) Headers, intake, exhaust, suspension kits, etc. 
any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

